# Fire on ship



## barney b (Mar 31, 2008)

What's up lads,why no reports on ship adrift in Pentland Firth with radioactive cement on board after fire in engine room. This is very slack.
Barney(==D)


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

All in a days work, Lloyd's Standard Form of Salvage Agreement, or LOF as it is more commonly referred to, job done. Most probably a tight owner riding over the Captain before he is given permission to accept a towline.

AlbieR


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

AlbieR said:


> All in a days work, Lloyd's Standard Form of Salvage Agreement, or LOF as it is more commonly referred to, job done. Most probably a tight owner riding over the Captain before he is given permission to accept a towline.
> 
> AlbieR


This morning the Danish owned"Parida" was towed to Invergordon by the " Pacific Champion".She broke down near the Beatrice Field in the Moray Firth.Now at anchor awaiting berth.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

john fraser said:


> This morning the Danish owned"Parida" was towed to Invergordon by the " Pacific Champion".She broke down near the Beatrice Field in the Moray Firth.Now at anchor awaiting berth.


As I said a tight shipowner leaving the ship adrift causing mayhem whilst arranging a private tow instead of agreeing to a LOF, been there done that!
AlbieR


----------



## barney b (Mar 31, 2008)

That's more like it lads . Now we are all up to date.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Is the cargo radio active and if so from where >>???


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

It is radioactive material encased in concrete blocks. Probably from Dounray, which is being decomissioned, bound for Antwerp to be processed.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

More here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-29531395

A quick look round media sources during the day saw it referred to as a 'Nuclear' ship and a 'Radioactive' ship. (which it is neither).


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Mad Landsman said:


> More here:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-29531395
> 
> A quick look round media sources during the day saw it referred to as a 'Nuclear' ship and a 'Radioactive' ship. (which it is neither).


Given the standards of reporting, I am a little surprised that it not described as a "Nuclear bomb hell ship". We have to hope.


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

It was the other way round AlbieR. It was being sent back after being processed. Not that it makes much difference!


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

John N MacDonald said:


> It was the other way round AlbieR. It was being sent back after being processed. Not that it makes much difference!


The reprocessed fuel rods are sent back separately. The stuff inside the concrete blocks is the sediment from the water used in the reprocessing .


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Mad Landsman said:


> More here:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-29531395
> 
> A quick look round media sources during the day saw it referred to as a 'Nuclear' ship and a 'Radioactive' ship. (which it is neither).


The day of the incident.I saw the rescue tug" Herakles" which is based in Orkney and funded I think by the Scottish Executive, heading back to Orkney from the Beatrice Field area on AIS.No mention of her in the papers or TV news


----------



## JohnD610 (Jul 24, 2011)

Having worked in both industries, Marine Engineer and Power Plant Operator, I look at some of the stories written by the press or broadcast by other media and I often have to bite my tongue, or stifle the belly laugh which threatens to frighten children.

With respect to the two flasks in question, it is unclear whether reprocessing had taken place, or if it was the original shipment being sent back "home", like they are in discussions on about nuclear waste which originally came from from Australia and Germany.

My question is if a vessel of the same tonnage got into similar difficulties, but did not have nuclear gremlins on board, would threatened oil production facilities be evacuated?

Perhaps evacuation orders are now in place as a response to the Piper Alpha incident which I was close to on the Diving Support Vessel I was serving aboard at the time.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-29577438

CLASS
GL + 100 A5 E RO-RO VESSEL – STRENGTHENED FOR HEAVY
CARGO - EQUIPPED FOR CARRIAGE OF CONTAINERS AND
DANGEROUS GOODS – SOLAS II-2, REG. 19/MC E AUT. - INF


http://www.jpship.dk/getattachment/...c61be6f21/Factsheet-_PARIDA.pdf.aspx?ext=.pdf

In their wisdom the bridge is sited on the fo'c'sle head and the funnel above the propeller. Many ship surveyors of former years must be turning in their graves.


----------

